# What are the types of geese?



## tomspiro008 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi I am TOM,
Live in Canada.
I am so frustrating by geese. And want to keep away geese from place. so I decided to buy geese control pest. But the suppler ask me about the types of geese. 
I would like to know about the types of geese.
Thanks.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I would imagine he is asking as some geese are protected under the migratory bird treaty act so therefore cannot be hunted,killed,shot or harmed in any way.
You can get sound and visual deterrent which used in conjunction with a liquid which is sprayed on the grass which geese don't like so therefore eliminating their food source.
The liquid is called methylanthranilate which is a grape derivative so safe for humans and other animals.
As for types of geese you only need to Google breeds of geese to get information on all of them but as I say it won't matter which breed they are as all are protected.
Hope this helps


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

A photo would be helpful.


----------

